# My Au solution is dropping while on the hot pad



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally 

After having the most diffilcult time as a Noob,three boilings, multiple filterings, lots of Urea and lots of precipitant, the eye candy is dropping as I type. The question is do I take it off the heat now (7:55 EST). It has reduced about a quarter in volume from when I started boiling it about an hour ago. The complete solution is dark brown and under slight boil 

Looking for suggestions


----------



## Oz (Feb 2, 2010)

Cut back the heat to the point that your brown gold powder will settle and test the solution with stannic acid to be sure it is barren of gold.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

Done

brooks


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 2, 2010)

Please keep all your post on same subject in one. It makes things way too confusing. 
Jim


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

Done, I will refer others to this post


----------



## Oz (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, everyone heard it, this is now the official “Brooks” post. I was getting dizzy.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

I just turned heat to lowest setting (electrical) and stirred solution. While stirring there was alof of fizzing going on. Please advise

brooks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you 100% positive about that OZ? :twisted:


----------



## Oz (Feb 2, 2010)

That sounds like you still have an oxidizer in there, but let it settle and test the solution with stannic acid. As Harold likes to say “stannic becomes your eyes into your solution”. Even those with great experience test their solutions to be sure they are barren.


----------



## Oz (Feb 2, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Are you 100% positive about that OZ? :twisted:



Nope! But I for one will no longer reply to his other threads on this subject.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys
Brooks


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 2, 2010)

I transferred dropped solution into another container for overnight settling. I found gold powder baked on bottom of beaker and am unable to free with sprayer. 

I would like to further reduce my second solution batch that is already dilluted with water. Would it be safe to assume that the baked on gold powder would dissolve itself in next solution. Looking for suggestions


----------



## butcher (Feb 2, 2010)

it could dissolve in next solution but, I would add a (very) little HCl/bleach, a little heat, to get stuck powder and wash this to clean jar, process next batch seperate. (it would be good idea to reprocess these powders for purity).


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Butcher


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the best method of competely drying gold after the washes. I am familiar with drying in the beaker over low heat and shaking method but what technique best removes the majority of water so I dont have to spend as much time standing over beaker?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hang a heat lamp over it.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Barren


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone else having problems with Lazersteves web videos today?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 3, 2010)

He's fixing them. He mentioned it in another post.

Jim


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Jim


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 4, 2010)

I received email from steve indicating resolve to his video issue but I still can't get. Anybody out there able to play his videos.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2010)

I tested about 6-8 of them today and was able to view every thing I tried. I used Firefox 3.5.6 with the IETab add-on and I downloaded the new viewer for Firefox that Steve has links for on his site. Worked like a charm. Two days ago, I couldn't view anything.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 4, 2010)

I have always used Netscape. I went on the net through firefox and I can now view his videos.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks goldsilverpro


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2010)

I might mention that, when I use FF without using IETab, every time I click on Show, it sends me back to Login.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 4, 2010)

What is an IEtab?


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 4, 2010)

Never mind. I figured it out. Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2010)

IETab is a FF ad-on that allows you to temporarily use Internet Explorer for certain sites that only IE will work on. You can Google FF add ons to find it. However, maybe you don't need it since Steve added the new FF viewer. If FF is working for you now without it, I wouldn't add it. I'm going to disable it and try it without it. I have an old machine and FF add-ons can really bog it down.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 5, 2010)

I lost 1/2 tablespoon of gold powder to my crucible. I watched steve's video regarding preraration and I did that prior to first button. Surface looked shinny so I thought I was ok for second button. I tried to flake what I thought was gold but was black brittle ash: I presume fritterered borax

The crucible I used was from a cheap ebay set of four. I just ordered new ones from Steve. The Borax I used is Griffith by "Grobet USA." 

Can someone please educate me.


----------



## dick b (Feb 5, 2010)

First of all, you haven't lost your gold unless you threw the crucible away!
If you can, post a pic of it and of the box of borax you used, someone will help you get it back. Also tell us how you heated the powder and with what.
Patience!!!!!
dickb


----------



## Oz (Feb 5, 2010)

Bklopsy,

It would help if you explained what you did in detail. When you say you “lost a ½ teaspoon” it does not mean much, was it a powder from precipitate? Were you using a torch with a furnace like Steve sells or an open crucible/ melting dish, or an electric furnace. By lost to your crucible do you mean blown away or now the gold is part of the crucible/flux.

Here is a picture of one of my gold crucibles. It is a poor picture taken with my phone but it should show you well enough how a crucible should look if used for only fine gold with torch melting.


----------



## bklopsy (Feb 5, 2010)

I used an open crucible and torch: identical to that used in Steve's video. I will get pictures up as soon as I figure out new phone I just purchased.
Brooks


----------

